# 6 week old fry no ventrals =(



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I only have one fry left from this batch (only 10 hatched) at 6 weeks old almost still no ventral, darn I really dont want to cull him or her


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i dont see any reason to cull the fish if it has no sickness or injury. it could just remain as a pet not to be bred. fish without ventrals seem to survive well enough given a chance and if they display no issues from 2 less fins.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well that is true they can live healthy lives but I dont have room for pets... Im trying to run a breeding program if I kept every fry not able to be used for breeding I would be over run, and I need his 30 gallon that he was in all alone for the next batch of fry ready for the grow out tank. 

I dont usually have a problem culling due to deformitys etc.. Its just I did get a lil attached to him or her because I have never had a lone fry to raise its usually a batch so you dont individualize. My boyfriend named it nemo the sole survivor.

I moved it to my soriety tank if he or she survives in there then i will brake my own rule and keep it as a pet


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

belleangel33 said:


> Well I only have one fry left from this batch (only 10 hatched) at 6 weeks old almost still no ventral, darn I really dont want to cull him or her


If you decide to cull him/her, i would not mind paying for shipping to have you send it over to me as I seem to have a good record of raising baby bettas (3 and counting) .


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Otterfun said:


> If you decide to cull him/her, i would not mind paying for shipping to have you send it over to me as I seem to have a good record of raising baby bettas (3 and counting) .



Where are you located?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

California


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I use to live in Cali la quinta and bermuba dunes when I was married


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

belleangel33 said:


> Well that is true they can live healthy lives but I dont have room for pets... Im trying to run a breeding program if I kept every fry not able to be used for breeding I would be over run, and I need his 30 gallon that he was in all alone for the next batch of fry ready for the grow out tank.
> 
> I dont usually have a problem culling due to deformitys etc.. Its just I did get a lil attached to him or her because I have never had a lone fry to raise its usually a batch so you dont individualize. My boyfriend named it nemo the sole survivor.
> 
> I moved it to my soriety tank if he or she survives in there then i will brake my own rule and keep it as a pet


thats a logical reason though the occasional execption wont hurt. i hope he survives or finds a good home (if you decide to sell/ship the fish.) raising a fish without ventrals would be interesting in the future given i had a spot but spare room for bettas is hard to comeby for me also.

i can understand your sentiment of having limited space for hobbies or fish breeding. i love plants and have many of them but i cant go and buy every single one of them either. same goes for plant clippings on my fast growing plants.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

omg, the only surviving baby of a batch of eggs with a fin disability named Nemo!? Can you get a more perfect name for him!? So awesome  I hope you decide to keep him or send him to Otterfun, his story is already just too unique


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I will ship him or her but I have never shippwd any that young I don't think it would survive.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

if they are the size of Petco babies it should be fine, methinks.
keep me posted.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah its the size of a petco baby its a crowntail


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

This was dad a pastel blue red and white


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was experimenting trying to get my own line of red white and blue going but dad was an egg eater so he was rehomed with a friend


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Nemo and half sibling update pics*

Nemo and half sibling updated pictures. I think Nemo is female I saw verticle breeding lines today she is a deep blue, sibling looks green when full color showing (when the lights go out) but with lights on only shows red


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

looking fwd to receiving her.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Nemo and half sibling updates!*

1st,2nd and 3rd pics are Nemo is a nice Royal Blue

4th Is Nemos half sibling, That is a color changing fool! Sometimes all baby clear with just red fins and baby stripes others times green and other times deep blue with red

Sorry the sorority girls wanted in the picture!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nemo and half sibling ate live flightless fruitflies tonight! I tell you my sorority girls will eat anything and are great at teaching young ones to eat!

They have also eaten NLS pellets and thawed frozen blood worms


----------

